# Metal corner bead on 20' soffitt



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Nope, you hit it. Butt the factory ends together carefully... do not try to overlap them.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

...thats what I'd do as well, although a roll of paper faced corner bead would be a good option as well. No seams, but you might need someone to help out.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I use a clincher tool to seat the bead then follow up with ringshank drywall nails. Lining up the ends really isn't a problem if you are carefull at all. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. Yeah they line up pretty easy. Just took the time to center the screws in the holes so they didn't pull the bead one way or the other.


----------

